# Torrington firefighter's online comments on how to kill pit bulls led to his demotion



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Thoughts on this,

the article does not give a lot of info, there was an interval investigation into his conduct for comments he posted online in 2 different chat groups Torrington T- Town chatter and the pit bull propaganda machine revealed (nut jobs I might add) from his work computer while on the clock, theses are directly from the paper (had to buy it to get full story)he suggests killing all pit bulls (mutants) as he calls them by putting a screwdriver through its eye and into its brain, cracking its spine with a sledge hammer, and a chainsaw. He also states that using duct tape around the muzzle so the dog can't breath which he carries in his truck at all times because he rubs elbows with pit bulls a lot.

If you scroll down from the article it allows people to post comments, it really pisses me off how many people think the same, (ignorance) now I know I am very impartial, I own Pits and love them, I also understand the breed. I also own a home here in Torrington, so I called the fire chief to be reassured that if god forbid my house burned, like my sons did a month ago (his Pit Bulls did not survive) that regardless of personal opinion about the breed of dog I own they will make every effort to save them, I was assured. I also told him how disturbing it is that someone who has thoughts like this in general should not hold a public position and is a very disturbed individual.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. That's absolutely ridiculous. I can't believe people are that crazy still.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow, that's absolutely disgusting


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Some people really just need to keep their opinions in their own head and stop trying to poison other people. I can't believe that this guy would do that.


----------



## sharleytail (Sep 10, 2013)

There are really sick and crazy people who wouldn't understand. I know not all are dog lovers but it is not acceptable to hate them that much.


----------

